# GSD on euth list Shaffer, CA



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

He is in Shafter California and will be put to sleep Friday morning. If you know anyone looking. Transport north can be arranged.


I DIE THIS FRIDAY June 22nd AT 8 a.m. PLEASE SAVE ME (3 photos)
I DIE FRIDAY June 22nd AT 8 a.m. ( before the shelter opens to the public)URGENT : 




This is Rex. He is a German Shepherd Dog. He is about 4 years old, and weighs 78 pounds. Rex is a very strong dog, who needs a strong handler. He is very friendly and a very curious dog. He is a playful and energetic dog.
Rex gets along with submissive dogs and female dogs. Come out and visit him and check out his videos. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gOz1XxUO6Pc&feature=youtu.be 



 Thank you for inquiring about a pet from Shafter Animal Control.

Do not wait to inquire or it may be too late!

If you are a 501 (c)(3) Rescue the adoption fee does Not apply to you. Please call the shelter for more information.

DOG ADOPTION FEE IS $75.oo WHICH INCLUDES THE NEUTER/SPAY, 1ST 5 IN 1 VACCINE AND RABIES VACCINE..

If you are a 501 (c)(3) Rescue the adoption fee does Not apply to you. Please call the shelter for more information.

Shafter City Animal Control
18849 S. Shafter Ave. Shafter, CA 93263
Email: [email protected]
Phone: 661-746-2140
Operation hours are Monday, Tuesday, Thursday - Saturday from 9 a.m. to 3 p.m, Wednesdays from 1 p.m. - 7 p.m., closed Sundays.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

:bump:


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Got this email today. 

Shafter Shelter posted on fb that he has a rescue hold. He is suppose to be picked up in the morning. No one counts them as safe until they are out of the building, but things are looking up!


----------

